# Buckeye Ice



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I posted in the Hard Water section, but ill post here as well. If anyone close to the lake does any thickness checks before Friday could they post on here? I would like to get out Friday since I am off but have to drive an hour+ to get there. Just trying to save some time. If its not ready then Ill hit some docks some where. Always head out from Fairfield Beach and heads toward the marsh if that helps. Thanks for any info and stay safe!

Linebacker43


----------



## Ohiosmallie (Apr 3, 2015)

From my understanding the snow is hindering growth friend who lives out there says maybe early next week. But I alway go check my own ice. Every year people say it's not safe yet and I go check anyways. Usually I'm on ice before anyone else. If there's people fishing safe ice they aren't reporting conditions for a reason. Nothing like having early ice all to yourself! My advice is to go check. I'm sure there will be safe ice somewhere on that lake tomorrow morning. Best get there before Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Ohiosmallie (Apr 3, 2015)

If i were you I would go check tomorrow by Fairfield the channel by the docks usually freezes early. If I didn't have work I would drive out in a heart beat tomorrow morning to check.


linebacker43 said:


> I posted in the Hard Water section, but ill post here as well. If anyone close to the lake does any thickness checks before Friday could they post on here? I would like to get out Friday since I am off but have to drive an hour+ to get there. Just trying to save some time. If its not ready then Ill hit some docks some where. Always head out from Fairfield Beach and heads toward the marsh if that helps. Thanks for any info and stay safe!
> 
> Linebacker43


----------



## Walleye-Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Buckeye Lake Fairfield Beach 4:30 Thursday only about 3 foot of water.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday evening I fished a big patch of open water at the mouth of ffb channel in between the two points. The rest of the area out further was still froze but but the one big area was open water so be careful.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Walleye-Yeti said:


> View attachment 225621
> 
> 
> Buckeye Lake Fairfield Beach 4:30 Thursday only about 3 foot of water.


Looks to be about 4" plus?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Ben!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Picture from today, 12/15 at noon as I flew back home. It is primarily western end of the lake. By the time I realized what I was looking at I couldn't get the picture of Fairfield Beach and the marsh. I bunch of what looked like open water in the main lake between the marsh and Fairfield. All shorelines and bays ice and snow covered.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow awesome report!!! Well im sure some
of you who have been around awhile remember the year buckeye froze over about 2" thick and then we had a big warmup with high winds and it ripped the ice right off the lake. Then it immediately refroze and there were white floating pieces of white ice with clear hard ice holding it all together. It was a crazy sight. Just bring this up because there might be enough wind associated with this warm up saturday to peel off all that ice real quick.


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to Bugeyed Lake this AM to check ice condition and IMO the ice is not trustworthy yet. I found difference in thickness between 1" - 3" in just a few feet of distance. And with the weather that's on the way, I wont be on it anytime soon


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Was out at Fairfield beach and had 4" everywhere I went. Problem was I couldn't find anything over about 2' deep. No fish but gonna head back out after my sons Christmas program! I'll give a report later


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Was a slow morning for most part, activity picked up around 9 and ended just before 10. landed 9 eyes but mostly smaller eyes. Did land a decent fish ohio.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fishingislife said:


> Was a slow morning for most part, activity picked up around 9 and ended just before 10. landed 9 eyes but mostly smaller eyes. Did land a decent fish ohio.


Smaller! That is GREAT news! How small is small? All fall all I seen were 18/19" fish except two one 15 ana 21......
They are still stocking it but 2/3 less


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice haul FIL!!! Hopefully some of the "small" ones were keep-able!?!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Smaller ones went 15-17 inches.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice report - Looking to get out and do a lot more ice fishing this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Ohiosmallie (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishingislife said:


> Was a slow morning for most part, activity picked up around 9 and ended just before 10. landed 9 eyes but mostly smaller eyes. Did land a decent fish ohio.


That looks like fresh powder on the ice? Yesterday I was on buckeye but didn't see any snow on the ice.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Ohiosmallie said:


> That looks like fresh powder on the ice? Yesterday I was on buckeye but didn't see any snow on the ice.


Where does it say it was from yesterday in my post? And you probably weren't fishing same area as me. Posted day after


----------



## Ohiosmallie (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishingislife said:


> Where does it say it was from yesterday in my post? And you probably weren't fishing same area as me. Posted day after


misread the message. Well regardless nice catch and it feels good to finally be on ice before Christmas!


----------



## Ohiosmallie (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishingislife said:


> Where does it say it was from yesterday in my post? And you probably weren't fishing same area as me. Posted day after


Ah I see what you said sorry. Good fish man! Hopefully it survives the rain and wind tkday


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Ohiosmallie said:


> That looks like fresh powder on the ice? Yesterday I was on buckeye but didn't see any snow on the ice.


Just to let you know the powder was still present in the PARKING LOT yesterday. Yes picture was taken in parking lot.

Some people just try to find ways to call people out without thinking outside the box a little bit. SMH


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Conditions at Bugeyed Lake, eroded ice 3-5' from shore at all spots we checked, with open water in the channel at FFB and hard to tell how much open water on the main lake  Might be Wed. before it's good again.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at the 10 day forecast and it might be hard to have much new ice built anytime after Tuesday


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya that long range has let me down a lot this season


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Lots of water flowing into Buckeye today when I drove by.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Lots of water flowing into Buckeye today when I drove by.


Ya I Didnt realize just how much rain we got last bite till I seen the creeks this morning.
I fished some open water last night an u could see the mud rolling in. Actually created a few decent bites for me in the transition line


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya I Didnt realize just how much rain we got last bite till I seen the creeks this morning.
> I fished some open water last night an u could see the mud rolling in. Actually created a few decent bites for me in the transition line


I was surprised to see Lake Winchester rising this afternoon... didnt realize how much rain we actually got. Should make the spillway at Deer Creek nice though mid week


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

On a side note, I read in today's paper that $500,000 state funds have been appropriated to construct a new state park and boat ramps in the Thornville area. They said it would be at Rte.13 and Honey Creek Road just off I-70. Its part of the regional plan in the $110,000,000 dam project.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> On a side note, I read in today's paper that $500,000 state funds have been appropriated to construct a new state park and boat ramps in the Thornville area. They said it would be at Rte.13 and Honey Creek Road just off I-70. Its part of the regional plan in the $110,000,000 dam project.


Ya looks pretty nice! For anybody interested the Columbus dispatch as a sort of time line for everything that has gone down the last two years at buckeye. Including articles on fishing,stuff they found when dredging,future plans for places like snug harbor an thornport,confirming continued saugeye stockings etc.
Cool read


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya looks pretty nice! For anybody interested the Columbus dispatch as a sort of time line for everything that has gone down the last two years at buckeye. Including articles on fishing,stuff they found when dredging,future plans for places like snug harbor an thornport,confirming continued saugeye stockings etc.
> Cool read


Was that in this past Sunday's? What section?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

On a good note - The rain should help buckeye fill up a little .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

saug-I said:


> Was that in this past Sunday's? What section?


No it was started a while ago... I just google buckeye lake dam project dispatch an it pops up...


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Snyd said:


> On a good note - The rain should help buckeye fill up a little .


Went by the spillway in buckeye lake and they were letting water out? Going to be hard to fill up a lake like that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jrose said:


> Went by the spillway in buckeye lake and they were letting water out? Going to be hard to fill up a lake like that.[/QUOTe
> Ya they'll probably wait till march now before they hold any back


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

They should probably take the water and let it fill up some while they can.


----------

